# Sting to AEW?



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

WWE Hall of Famer Sting no longer has a page on the WWE Shop website.

WWE removed all of Sting's merchandise some time on Thursday, according to PWInsider. There had been numerous Sting items on the WWE Legends section of the website, but they have all been pulled.

There's no word yet on why the merchandise was pulled, but this usually means that WWE is no longer contractually obligated to sell items for a talent.

It was revealed back in May that Mattel had pulled The Stinger from their Legends 7 series of action figures. Mattel was open to releasing another Sting in the future if he "became available" again. It was then revealed in mid-May that Sting was no longer under contract with WWE. Word then was that Sting and WWE could work out a potential new deal in the future, specifically for merchandising, but there's been no update on if a deal was reached.

Sting last appeared for WWE on February 25, 2019, for the birthday celebration of WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair. That was his first appearance on WWE TV since 2016. Sting was not included in the recent WWE Battlegrounds video game, but he was in the WWE 2K20 game that came out last year.

Stay tuned for updates on Sting's WWE status.






__





WWE Pulls All Merchandise For Sting


WWE Hall of Famer Sting no longer has a page on the WWE Shop website.WWE removed all of Sting's merchandise some time on Thursday, according…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

sting putting over darby allin yes plz


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Can’t wait to see this young go-getter in AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If they do Sting vs OC, I quit everything heh.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You guys don't need a lot to start rumors XD


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

In what capacity?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

No evidence of Sting, but this video package kind of hints at a debut of some sort:


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Shaun_27 said:


> In what capacity?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby vs Sting? lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Part of me wants to say this is just needless speculation because of a contract expiring, and unfortunately as much of an icon Sting is probably wasn't selling enough to be worth the money to renew the deal and producer more merch, but AEW does use legends well in the mentor/manager role instead of just trying to make them wrestle.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Thought this was a Darby Allin joke thread.


But I mean, if Sting did come to AEW, wouldn’t have to be with Darby Allin?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Orange Cassidy to start beating people with foam baseball bats and start standing in the bleachers. #Evolution


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sting signing would explain the Cody vs Darby Allin match. Cody isn't about to see Sting brought in and not be included in that angle.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

whats STUNG doing in the Dynamite zone?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sting being some sort of mentor to Darby wouldn’t be horrible I guess. Although I’d much rather spend the money they’re going to waste on Sting for someone worth it, because I highly doubt he’s wrestling at this point.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

What good does 61 year old Sting, who hasnt wrestled in 5,5 years do AEW?

Surely he cant consider wrestling again? And who would want to see Sting in a non wrestling role?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Can’t wait to see this young go-getter in AEW.


You do realize he's retired from in ring competition? 

As a NWA fan as you claim to be you should be excited to see Sting on screen again.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

He can be the manager of Darby no ?

I mean this week Cody beat OC because of Arn so what if at Full Gear Arn tried to do the same thing but Sting come to the rescue.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Continuum said:


> whats STUNG doing in the Dynamite zone?


Not funny. On the off chance that it actually happens, he will be called Sting.

But for his healths sake I hope they don´t convince him to take any sort of bump.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting accompanying Darby at Full Gear and raising his hand when he beats Cody for the TNT belt would be EPIC and a great endorsement.

Wouldn't mind him giving Bischoff a Scorpion Death Drop with Tony Schiavone commenting on TNT... man, that would be an amazing nostalgia moment.

I don't think there's really a regular role for Sting because he doesn't suit being a manager IMO. And as they aren't doing the on-screen authority figure and as he's retired, I could only see him being an honorary guest from time to time.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sting signing would explain the Cody vs Darby Allin match. Cody isn't about to see Sting brought in and not be included in that angle.


He really does want to be Triple H, doesn’t he? 



Outlaw91 said:


> You do realize he's retired from in ring competition?
> 
> As a NWA fan as you claim to be you should be excited to see Sting on screen again.


What even is this post?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> You do realize he's retired from in ring competition?
> 
> As a NWA fan as you claim to be you should be excited to see Sting on screen again.


As an NWA fan myself I don't really want Sting in wrestling anymore. His last WWE run was allegedly kind of shitty and it'd be sad to see him in the same situation as Arn Anderson and Tully Blanchard where he's walking out on the same shows featuring AEW's taste in comedy.

I'm happy for Sting to do the legends conventions when they return, a shoot interview series, videos on the WWE Network and maybe turn up at the indies every now and then as some kind of enforcer but to be honest he seems like a guy who did well with his money and doesn't need to work.



rbl85 said:


> He can be the manager of Darby no ?
> 
> I mean this week Cody beat OC because of Arn so what if at Full Gear Arn tried to do the same thing but Sting come to the rescue.


AEW needs to stop leaning on the legends to be managers for the younger guys. Also, Sting isn't really known as a great microphone guy (Although acceptable) and is considerably bigger and taller than Darby and most of the AEW roster.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll believe it when I see it. 

Though I'm not going to lie: It'd be kind of cool to see Sting on TNT again.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

If he does join AEW, I'm calling this:


helps Darby beat Cody at Full Gear for TNT title
Darby feuds with Starks/Cage for TNT title
Cody feuds with Sting
Cody wins


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> If he does join AEW, I'm calling this:
> 
> 
> helps Darby beat Cody at Full Gear for TNT title
> ...


Sting is retired. He suffered a neck injury against Rollins which almost led to surgery, so he called it a day. No way he'll do anything except maybe giving someone the Death Drop.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW needs to stop leaning on the legends to be managers for the younger guys. Also, Sting isn't really known as a great microphone guy (Although acceptable) and is considerably bigger and taller than Darby and most of the AEW roster.


Yeah is mic work wasn't anything to write home about. He yelled a lot and talked about little stingers. Although it worked pretty well against Flair early on. It was more the image, kinda like the Undertaker. The Crow look was one of the best things wrestling had ever seen. I'd watch if this Sting came back. 

Sadly Sting was in TNA and someone had him wear that Sgt Pepper's / 80s Michael Jackson trenchcoat.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if he could have one last match, even if its in a tag team match with Darby vs. Cage and Starks to leave out on top even helping put over all 3 talents. That match with Rollins was just sad, and I can't believe that they would even allow Rollins to give Sting a buckle bomb at his age.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Trump will be at Dynamite following the Full Gear ppv


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I can legitimately see Donald Trump and Vince McMahon doing something together for WrestleMania, no doubt making Chris Jericho extremely jealous.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I hope it's not true, for Sting's sake


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

There's nothing left for Sting to give wrestling. I hope he gets asked to put Darby over and laughs and walks out. Darby wears facepaint and hangs out in the stands but that's where the similarities end. The Icon and the emo kid are not even close to being similar.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes here's hoping. HHH shit on him big time when he finally went to wwe. Sting should have gone over at wrestlemania. Shouldn't have been put in the ring with the dangerous workers like rqollins. Badly misused all in all.

Lets be serious here if there is any way aew can get sting involved they are going to jump at the chance. Even if he doesn't wrestle again the man is an icon of the wrestling business and a wcw legend which is a big thing for tony khan. And a far bigger star than anyone in aew. Even if he puts Derby allin over to beat cody thays enough to be fair. Cody has alluded to sting coming before so hopefully it will happen.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I can legitimately see Donald Trump and Vince McMahon doing something together for WrestleMania, no doubt making Chris Jericho extremely jealous.


If they have Brock F5 him through a table, I will never say anything negative towards WWE ever again.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I would LOVE to see Sting in AEW. He is my all-time favorite wrestler.

I don’t see a regular role for him in the company, though. Maybe have a “Sting Appreciation Night” and make it a one-off appearance for now. 

Imagine Sting being honored in the middle of the ring surrounded by Arn, Tully, Dean Malenko, DDP, Rock-n-Roll Express, Nikita, Lex, Steiner, etc. That would be so cool!


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

And Sting had such a memorable and respectful WWE run too.


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

Not interested in 61-year-old Sting


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Two Sheds said:


> If they have Brock F5 him through a table, I will never say anything negative towards WWE ever again.


Haha, I do see Trump being positioned against Lesnar actually. Might have to be Donald Jr who takes the bump though.

My off-the-wall prediction is Bobby Lashley (w/ MVP and Donald Trump) vs. Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman and Vince McMahon). Vince and Trump make a “gentlemen’s bet” over which guy is going to take it, and Trump picks the guy who saved his hair last time.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

As long as it's a non wrestling role sure bring him in.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

jpickens said:


> As long as it's a non wrestling role sure bring him in.


I agree !


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

He'd make a great manager


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

jpickens said:


> He'd make a great manager


Would he? I think he’d be more over than his clients.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

jpickens said:


> He'd make a great manager


Based on what? Certainly not his promo ability.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

For the most part, I'd be against this. If he does go to AEW I really hope he doesn't wrestle, not at this stage anyway. He'd be a good manager/mentor (on and especially off-screen) to a lot of the guys there.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

There would be more of a chance of Sting going back to TNA in some sort of on screen role than there would him going to AEW.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

reyfan said:


> There would be more of a chance of Sting going back to TNA in some sort of on screen role than there would him going to AEW.


Really?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Speedy McFist said:


> Really?


He has a history there, AEW is too much of an unknown right now.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

reyfan said:


> He has a history there, AEW is too much of an unknown right now.


I see!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

reyfan said:


> He has a history there, AEW is too much of an unknown right now.


Plus TNA used him better than anyone else apart from WCW (But even then it'd be arguable). The guy was a legend and headlining well into his fifties and was never forgotten about or pushed aside.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

He can't wrestle, with his neck, but I would love to see him help out as a road agent, trainer, and ambassador.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> No evidence of Sting, but this video package kind of hints at a debut of some sort:


Literally 90% of that video is ex WWE stars.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The only reason this t shirt company would want Sting is for his merchandise sales.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

the_flock said:


> Literally 90% of that video is ex WWE stars.


Chuckled.

16 former WWE stars.

Just three non WWE.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

AEW fans: „booo WWE rely on old timers and dont develop young talent“

Also AEW fans: „hey lets overshadow the match with a 61yo Sting apperance, or better, have him wrestle and die in the ring, I dont care“

The hypocrisy...and honestly, what does a one time apperance of Sting does for AEW? Besides costing a shitload of money? See what the one time apperance of Tyson did for AEW...Nothing...


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Can't wait for Sting to join The Dark Order.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sting is on my Mount Rushmore but I don’t want to see him wrestle or take bumps ... WWE already tried to ruin his legacy ... if he comes in and swings a baseball bat around and clears the ring then I am ok with it, but that is all


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking forward to Sting appearing on AEW.
I am 100% certain it's going to happen eventually, if not very soon.

His entire WWE run was a huge letdown and I can't watch anything he did there, at all, they literally poured shit on his career. Any appearance in AEW will be redeeming. Plus, his association with WCW/TNT makes it all more interesting. Times like these the crowd would have been perfect.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I wouldn’t be surprised if this is why Darby was given a title shot out of nowhere for full gear. Cody is a massive Sting fan, and previously used a stinger splash during a match, so you can guarantee that if Sting is in AEW that Cody will be involved. Cody also has a legend in his corner where Darby doesn’t and references have been made previously of the similarities between Darby and Sting (apart from face paint I don’t see any). 

I’m always happy to see the best legends on TV, and Sting is a wrestling Icon 😉, and if he can take a bump it may be a way for Cody to get major heel heat for his inevitable turn.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah really needs to happen with a big crowd but not sure that's happening any time soon. Maybe at a ppv that has a few people in.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Supposedly he's been a FA for awhile, and pulling the merch indicates he's been without contract for 6 months. Something about WWE can continue to sell merch for 6 months after contract terminated/expires to clear out any backlog in warehouses.

There was buzz about him possibly being at ALL OUT - IIRC they pulled his merch briefly around then before putting it back up.

Wouldn't be worth the cost of buying him out of any future WWE deal(s). He's passable on the mic, Crow Sting isn't manager material, so it would have to be "Steve Borden" as the manager/on screen character.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

If Sting is brought in, he should cut his hair short again, dye it back to being blond like he had it in the 80's and early 90's and have him team with Cody as the Bleached Blonds.

If AEW can get both Sting and Brock Lesnar, that would attract more fans to tune in and help them more to compete with WWE Raw and Smackdown in the ratings.

I think that AEW already has the most blond wrestlers of any federation in the history of wrestling.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Not sure he has much hair to die blonde he was thinning badly in tna! Although he blonde surfer sting is highly under rated you should go back and watch. Basically main evented every ppv wcw had for years. Cena of the 2000s was basically a cheap surfer sting rip off. Sting was mega popular at that time. The reinvention as dark sting was genius too it may be the best reinvention ever in the business in my opinion. Nwo hogan maybe comes close. I didn't much care for American bad ass or any of undertaker for examples reinventions.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuck Darby. That skinny emo daisy duke piece of shit shouldnt be in the same ring as Sting. Sting is a sell out carny tho so it may happen if Tony the mark forks over a few hundred thousand to stand around and point at Darby in the rafters. Reliving the wcw dream.

Just need bischoff and hogan after with Cody the new "Jeff Jarrett" to form immortal nightmare.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> The hypocrisy...and honestly, what does a one time apperance of Sting does for AEW? Besides costing a shitload of money? See what the one time apperance of Tyson did for AEW...Nothing...


A one time appearance on Dynamite is a nostalgia trip for those that watched Sting during the Monday Nitro days on TNT.

Save the appearance for PPV, and Sting can make an appearance and hand the winner the AEW championship belt. It’s a way to past the torch to a younger talent.

If Sting appears far more frequently on AEW beyond a single appearance, then he could be key to creating that stable that’s larger and more dangerous force than the others. He’s led groups before – Sting’s Army (WCW), Main Event Mafia (TNA) – but never in a strictly managerial role before.

But he never needs to get in the ring again. And he can do other things aside from being an onscreen authority figure.

I would also like to add that DoN 2020 gave AEW their highest buyrates ever, so I would not say Tyson’s appearance on that show was for nothing. Its did what it was supposed to do, which was get a bunch of eyeballs on the product.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> AEW fans: „booo WWE rely on old timers and dont develop young talent“
> 
> Also AEW fans: „hey lets overshadow the match with a 61yo Sting apperance, or better, have him wrestle and die in the ring, I dont care“
> 
> The hypocrisy...and honestly, what does a one time apperance of Sting does for AEW?


For me it would be awesome to see one of my childhood heroes back on TNT in a wrestling show.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Verbatim17 said:


> A one time appearance on Dynamite is a nostalgia trip for those that watched Sting during the Monday Nitro days on TNT.
> 
> Save the appearance for PPV, and Sting can make an appearance and hand the winner the AEW championship belt. It’s a way to past the torch to a younger talent.
> 
> ...


Which not translated into more people watching Dynamite now?! But yeah I also can see him as a off-screen persona bringing in some knowledge.

but passing what torch? What did Sting in AEW to pass anything other than a snackpack in catering? And if you meant Sting outside AEW, what did he do since TNA thats worth passing a torch for?

I get the nostagia thing, thats fine and AEW did that several times, but besides that and Sting as a off-screen figure, I dont see any value in him.

Leading a stable of whom? Darby, Avalon, Cutler? „The lightweights“? And how will a Dynamite look then? Inner Circle/Nightmare family/The family/Elite/Taz and the boys? How long should this show be? 5h?


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> Which not translated into more people watching Dynamite now?! But yeah I also can see him as a off-screen persona bringing in some knowledge.
> 
> but passing what torch? What did Sting in AEW to pass anything other than a snackpack in catering? And if you meant Sting outside AEW, what did he do since TNA thats worth passing a torch for?
> 
> ...


Inner Circle is due for a breakup – Sammy and Ortiz not being a fan of MJF joining Inner Circle, Hager doing everything he can to make AEW look like a serious promotion in Bellator while Jericho continues to make AEW look like a joke the with comedy and singing and dancing, and PnP just needing to be taken seriously again.

Nightmare Family will always be Cody, Brandi, Dustin, & Pharaoh. Everyone else is a guest from my perspective.

The Family will probably disintegrate in the near future, with Fenix having issues with Penta El Zero M, and PAC coming back soon to possibly reform Death Triangle. And BBB have always done their own thing. Leaving Eddie Kingston by himself.

The Elite is slowly disintegrating. Page was kicked out, and Omega might be creating his own group. Leaving the Bucks and...Cutler?

Team Taz will always be around in some capacity as long as Taz works in AEW.

That just leaves Dark Order, Jurassic Express (which is better off as a tag team), SCU and Tully’s group. And maybe the alliance of Moxley/Hobbs/Darby.

There’s room for a Sting led faction, once other factions fall apart and go away.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Then we all should hope that the new show will be named „all elite factions“


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

jpickens said:


> He'd make a great manager


Based on his years standing silently in facepaint?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If Donald Trump loses the election, he would be a great heel manager!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

the_flock said:


> Literally 90% of that video is ex WWE stars.


It's actually literally 60%


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> AEW fans: „booo WWE rely on old timers and dont develop young talent“
> 
> Also AEW fans: „hey lets overshadow the match with a 61yo Sting apperance, or better, have him wrestle and die in the ring, I dont care“
> 
> The hypocrisy...and honestly, what does a one time apperance of Sting does for AEW? Besides costing a shitload of money? See what the one time apperance of Tyson did for AEW...Nothing...


Fabi, Tyson will be back one day. This is just a case of AEW's long term story telling.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Bandt said:


> Based on his years standing silently in facepaint?


Manager is the wrong word. It's not like manager as taz is who talks for Brian cage. It would be infrequent appearances as some sort of muse or inspirational character perhaps. There can't be many folk who wouldn't pop to see dark sting turn up and crack cody with a baseball bat. I don't think his Steve Borden bits work as well as we saw in tna. Although he was a sort of manager of main event mafia with angle flair ah styles. After being treated like shit by wwe who blew the chance for an undertaker sting face off it would be cool to see him be used creatively for a while. Don't want to see him wrestle though but he can probably appear occasionally for a few spots and will shift some merch.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sting was 0-2 in WWE, and is still fucking legendary! Sting should go where he is respected as the icon he truly is, not buried by salty DX jobbers.. Sting to AEW!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> If he does join AEW, I'm calling this:
> 
> 
> helps Darby beat Cody at Full Gear for TNT title
> ...


I could see if Cody turn heel, the heat would be good. Although it would be like shades of HHH.



Leviticus said:


> He can't wrestle, with his neck, but I would love to see him help out as a road agent, trainer, and ambassador.


Actually he can wrestle, WWE just didn't want him to do it under their watch. I would give him a few short matches. And no t-shirts!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

What I really don't get is that for months I've been told wrestling has moved on, no longer is old school the thing to be, The Bucks, Pentagon, Fenix, Cody, Kenny etc are in now and all the old wrestlers can go fuck themselves.

Then Sting becomes available and everyone wants him...I even saw someone in another thread hoping Bret "The Hitman" Hart came in for a shot.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Getting fed up of the Black Bart and Ron Bass to AEW threads 

Seriously I have no problem with Sting in a segment on the mic or whatever but after watching Muta not too long back, just no, not even in a comedy tag match

Flair was well past his sell by and you were trying with all your heart to convince your mates he's the best ever and go watch him against Steamboat and Funk, all they saw was a bloke with saggy boobs do chops and poke people in the eyes


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What I really don't get is that for months I've been told wrestling has moved on, no longer is old school the thing to be, The Bucks, Pentagon, Fenix, Cody, Kenny etc are in now and all the old wrestlers can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Then Sting becomes available and everyone wants him...I even saw someone in another thread hoping Bret "The Hitman" Hart came in for a shot.


Literally no one from aew has said that. Cody and Khan are big marks for wrestling history and the old legends. Loads of them are already in aew and more will follow its a sure thing. You are confusing old school wrestling style with legendary wrestlers who can add something to the current product.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Sting was 0-2 in WWE, and is still fucking legendary! Sting should go where he is respected as the icon he truly is, not buried by salty DX jobbers.. Sting to AEW!


Actually I think he won a match or two Inc tag but yes HHH gave him a pay day to shit on his legacy to protect his fragile ego. Sting was and is a bigger star than HHH will ever be. Sting didn't need to sleep his way to the top.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Actually I think he won a match or two Inc tag but yes HHH gave him a pay day to shit on his legacy to protect his fragile ego. Sting was and is a bigger star than HHH will ever be. Sting didn't need to sleep his way to the top.


They didnt even have the right nWo when they had Kevin and Scott there to back him up, they were black and red you know "dont turn your back on the wolfpack" not black and white.. it was rediculous! 😂 😂

Scott even called this out too about Sting coming to WWE just do a job.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WWE spent the last 20 years burying WCW to sate Vince's ego but still couldn't crush Sting even with their blatent misuse of him. And now they use WCW PPV names and help sell network subs with WCW programming.  

Sting is probably the most selfless big star in American pro wrestling history. No ego like the other headliners, no refusing to job (that I can recall) and always did what was asked of him. AEW would treat him like gold, I'm 100% sure of it. AEW has a spiritual link to WCW that I've felt from the start.

I'd love to see Sting in AEW, even if just a cameo like this:


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> WWE spent the last 20 years burying WCW to sate Vince's ego but still couldn't crush Sting even with their blatent misuse of him. And now they use WCW PPV names and help sell network subs with WCW programming.
> 
> Sting is probably the most selfless big star in American pro wrestling history. No ego like the other headliners, no refusing to job (that I can recall) and always did what was asked of him. AEW would treat him like gold, I'm 100% sure of it. AEW has a spiritual link to WCW that I've felt from the start.
> 
> I'd love to see Sting in AEW, even if just a cameo like this:


Pathetic seeing how WWE has been exposed over the years for just being the promotion that just sucks.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> WWE spent the last 20 years burying WCW to sate Vince's ego but still couldn't crush Sting even with their blatent misuse of him. And now they use WCW PPV names and help sell network subs with WCW programming.
> 
> Sting is probably the most selfless big star in American pro wrestling history. No ego like the other headliners, no refusing to job (that I can recall) and always did what was asked of him. AEW would treat him like gold, I'm 100% sure of it. AEW has a spiritual link to WCW that I've felt from the start.
> 
> I'd love to see Sting in AEW, even if just a cameo like this:


Wow, this is a bit of a blowjob for the guy.

I don’t dislike him or anything, but guys — it’s Sting. He’s 61 and didn’t really draw outside a VERY small window in 1997.

Sting also had the same attitude problems that a lot of WCW talent developed because Eric Bischoff ran a sloppy shop. He refused to work certain dates (Thunders and house shows) and took time off because he was cheating on his wife and had to throw the boys under the bus to keep himself situated.

Like, the guy’s human, but there’s shit there. He’s not some fucking saint and godly draw. He’ll show up, beat up some younger guys and yell “WOOO!” like everyone mugging Tony Khan.

As for WWE using WCW names: why wouldn’t they? They own the IP and if they don’t use it, they can lose it. If anything, I don’t think they monetise WCW enough. Hell, I think there is enough nostalgia in it to bring it back as its own entity. I’d ship everyone over the age of 40 there (including Orton and Lesnar) and use it to re-establish PPV as a revenue stream. Them using “Halloween Havoc“ as the tagline on an October show is hardly something to indict them for.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Wow, this is a bit of a blowjob for the guy.
> 
> I don’t dislike him or anything, but guys — it’s Sting. He’s 61 and didn’t really draw outside a VERY small window in 1997.
> 
> ...


No, it's not a blowjob for the guy at all. It's reverence for a legitimate legend of the business. I'd do the same for Hogan, Flair, Savage. The stars of the last 20 years have absolutely paled in comparison and that's why casual fans stopped caring.

He was the icon of latter day NWA and WCW, the best wrestling promotion in America in two separate periods in the 90s. IIRC, you said you're in your late 20s so you'll have very little recollection of what WCW was like at the time (viewing anything retrospectively is a different experience, ie. ECW which was special at the time), but Sting helped carry WCW when it had a weak roster and then reinvented himself after Hogan and friends had come in and turned the promotion to shit, by becoming the top babyface in the industry against the nWo.






For people who loved WCW, like myself, Sting is one of the greatest babyface stars in wrestling industry. He had great charisma and could work excellent matches.

AEW would treat him with the respect he deserves because TK and Cody grew up watching and loving him.

Even the WWE kiddies bought his merch.









Sting WWE Merchandise Sales Boost WrestleMania 31 Hopes


Sting's merchandise is selling as if he's already on TV.




whatculture.com


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> No, it's not a blowjob for the guy at all. It's reverence for a legitimate legend of the business. I'd do the same for Hogan, Flair, Savage. The stars of the last 20 years have absolutely paled in comparison and that's why casual fans stopped caring.
> 
> He was the icon of latter day NWA and WCW, the best wrestling promotion in America in two separate periods in the 90s. IIRC, you said you're in your late 20s so you'll have very little recollection of what WCW was like at the time (viewing anything retrospectively is a different experience, ie. ECW which was special at the time), but Sting helped carry WCW when it had a weak roster and then reinvented himself after Hogan and friends had come in and turned the promotion to shit, by becoming the top babyface in the industry against the nWo.
> 
> ...


It is a blowjob. There’s nothing wrong with that, but try and own it, haha.

Sting is a legend, but you’ve got to be careful that nostalgia and recency bias don’t colour an objective assessment of the guy (if that is what you’re trying to do).

Hogan, Flair and Savage were all much bigger draws than Sting. The argument against Sting’s overall legacy in the business has always been his drawing power. You can have fun memories of the guy, and that’s a subjective metric worth treasuring, but in some ways, people who were kids at his peak going back now can be more clear on the guy.

validreasoning posted a tweet from Dave Meltzer in another thread that basically confirms Randy Orton is a bigger star than Sting ever was. You can’t really argue around that. That’s just the nuts and bolts of it. By and large, you’re right about the stars of today, but there are some clear examples — Orton, Cena, Brock and probably Batista and Reigns.

I’m not saying the guy doesn’t deserve to be respected, but I don’t really know what you mean by how you’re phrasing it. Like, do you think the guy deserves a giant gold statue to be on display at all times?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Grew up loving Sting and goldberg in WCW. Sting was a super baby face

Love the guy but dont want him in wrestling as tbh he has nothing to really give in any capacity.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Orton and co. have benefited from the WWE corporate 'brand', a well-oiled publicly traded machine that knows how to make money even when the product is poor, with great marketing, a global footprint and decades worth of brand power.

For all its pros, WCW was pretty bad at business and rode the wave, making millions off the nWo and Sting, without much thought for the long-term. I don't believe you can measure a wrestler's true star quality by attendances and buyrates, because eras are different - TV ratings seem less relevant now than they did in the 90s for example.

If you ask most fans, they will agree the industry declined in the era of Cena and Orton compared to in the era of Hogan, Sting, Austin, Rock and the nWo. TV ratings, mainstream interest, it now appeals to a very small base compared to in the past. People wore Sting and nWo t-shirts in the street in the 90s, it was part of popular culture and a real sight to behold. More people saw Sting every week than people see Randy Orton every week, that's star power that 'money made' can't measure.

Orton might have 'made more money', but look at the mainstream interest in wrestling during the MNWs and the TV ratings. Nitro would top 5.0 at times, the latest RAW did a 1.7 I believe.

WWE has had some shitty PPVs that have done better buys than epic events from the 90s. But it doesn't mean Orton and Cena > Rock and Austin, it means they have moved from being a wrestling promotion to a sort of entertainment company that is all about the bottom line and that is what they focus on. They even make movies now. They hired specialists for these things to maximize every possible avenue of revenue. They used to rely on ingenuity, cutting edge booking and charismatic superstars. Now they can put vanilla midgets out there and still make money. Not many people are actually watching WWE now compared to in the past, yet they just made a shitload of money. Is that down to anyone's individual star value? I would not say so.

As Vince has pretty much made it, the star of the WWE for a long time now has been... the WWE. The brand. Because so many of his biggest superstars left him, Vince doesn't want superstars bigger than the company anymore. They have a system that makes money even though the product is long past its prime and TV ratings have gone down and down. I liken it to The Simpsons which has been utter shit for 20 years after amazing for its first 10 seasons, yet remains a cash cow even though it gets something like 3m viewers now compared to 15m in the 90s.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

3venflow said:


> WWE spent the last 20 years burying WCW to sate Vince's ego but still couldn't crush Sting even with their blatent misuse of him. And now they use WCW PPV names and help sell network subs with WCW programming.
> 
> Sting is probably the most selfless big star in American pro wrestling history. No ego like the other headliners, no refusing to job (that I can recall) and always did what was asked of him. AEW would treat him like gold, I'm 100% sure of it. AEW has a spiritual link to WCW that I've felt from the start.
> 
> I'd love to see Sting in AEW, even if just a cameo like this:


Cracking post I 100% agree.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

He should have a gold statue, but I get your point Wood 

Sting drew more as a contender than a champion and there are lots of reasons to argue why, especially the first three reigns

He was however Mr WCW especially when the promotion lost it's Flairs, Lugers, and so on, no-one carried the promotion like he did so I dread to think what would have happened if he left say 92-93
He didnt draw like Hogan in WCW but was a far more popular face than Hogan or Savage, even when they turned him heel people didnt buy it, the only other guy who ever rivalled him really for popularity was perhaps Goldberg (Perhaps even Nash at one time!) which isnt bad to say he had Piper, Davey Boy Smith, Dallas Page, Hogan, Savage, The Giant, Booker T, The Warrrior, Steamboat, Ron Simmons among some of the faces who were over during his time.

Sting between 89-2001 was Mr WCW, champion or not, that is impressive

The word legend is thrown about a lot, let's say Jake Roberts, most wont remember his days in World Class or elsewhere so his boom period was 87-92? Five years, anything really memorable since apart from being the butt of Austin's KOTR speech? Nearly 30 years later he has a job with AEW on the basis of a 5 year boom period

There are plenty who have a quick boom period, even a World title but not backbone a company like Sting did, Triple -H for example thought he was in WWE nah!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Wow, this is a bit of a blowjob for the guy.
> 
> I don’t dislike him or anything, but guys — it’s Sting. He’s 61 and didn’t really draw outside a VERY small window in 1997.
> 
> ...


Jeez Mr happy is back. What bitter twisted and sad view of reality. Sting carried the NWA wcw and nwo on his back for over 10 years main eventing about every ppv and selling out arenas. Probably had the best character reinvention in wrestling history. Was one of the few people not to sell out to wwe at the time and remained loyal. Is there anyone you have a positive word to say about in the business?!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

3venflow said:


> No, it's not a blowjob for the guy at all. It's reverence for a legitimate legend of the business. I'd do the same for Hogan, Flair, Savage. The stars of the last 20 years have absolutely paled in comparison and that's why casual fans stopped caring.
> 
> He was the icon of latter day NWA and WCW, the best wrestling promotion in America in two separate periods in the 90s. IIRC, you said you're in your late 20s so you'll have very little recollection of what WCW was like at the time (viewing anything retrospectively is a different experience, ie. ECW which was special at the time), but Sting helped carry WCW when it had a weak roster and then reinvented himself after Hogan and friends had come in and turned the promotion to shit, by becoming the top babyface in the industry against the nWo.
> 
> ...


Well said. You would have to be completely ignorant to try and belittle sting. You won't find any top wrestler from the time doing it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Sting drew more as a contender than a champion and there are lots of reasons to argue why, especially the first three reigns


If they had booked Sting's Starrcade 97 win and beyond properly, 1998 would have been a spectacular year and WCW might still be alive today if they had any sort of plan for the long-term (if they wanted to milk the nWo, Steiner should have taken over in 99 and become top heel). Sting was a victim of the chaotic booking but it doesn't diminish his star power for me. Millions of people watched him battle the nWo when wrestling meant something in the world, not the niche product it is today. Crow Sting is still one of the GOAT characters in wrestling. Hogan vs. Sting was so fascinating because it was two guys who had completely reinvented themselves. The build-up was incredible, then they messed it up. Alas...


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Wood said:


> It is a blowjob. There’s nothing wrong with that, but try and own it, haha.
> 
> Sting is a legend, but you’ve got to be careful that nostalgia and recency bias don’t colour an objective assessment of the guy (if that is what you’re trying to do).
> 
> ...


You sound young and probably didn't watch wcw at the time. There is a reason sting main evented virtuality every ppv they had. If he wasn't a huge draw this wouldnt have happened. Orton doesn't come close in the business for most of his career he has dialled it in and certainly hasn't been the guy carrying the company only really since brock left. Cena yes but you could argue he has taken a lot of his inspiration from sting. Sounds very much like your sucking dave meltzer dick to me. Who the fuck cares whar he has to say. He is wrong almost weekly.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It is a blowjob. There’s nothing wrong with that, but try and own it, haha.
> 
> Sting is a legend, but you’ve got to be careful that nostalgia and recency bias don’t colour an objective assessment of the guy (if that is what you’re trying to do).
> 
> ...


Was it a Billie blowjob? 🥵🥵


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> Orton and co. have benefited from the WWE corporate 'brand', a well-oiled publicly traded machine that knows how to make money even when the product is poor, with great marketing, a global footprint and decades worth of brand power.
> 
> For all its pros, WCW was pretty bad at business and rode the wave, making millions off the nWo and Sting, without much thought for the long-term. I don't believe you can measure a wrestler's true star quality by attendances and buyrates, because eras are different - TV ratings seem less relevant now than they did in the 90s for example.
> 
> ...


There is some truth in here, but it is being generalised and exaggerated to dismiss Orton and enhance Sting. Orton has done huge business with the WWE in the past. Sting was the challenger for WCW’s biggest PPV, which just doesn’t compare.

Yeah, TV ratings were great for WCW there, but Orton has lots of international exposure too. And it’s not just branding so much as it Orton has just been a bigger draw. It’s that simple.

Bigger than Rock and Austin? No way. Bigger than Sting? Probably.



thisissting said:


> Well said. You would have to be completely ignorant to try and belittle sting. You won't find any top wrestler from the time doing it.


No one is belittling Sting. You can be realistic about the guy’s limitations without shitting on him. 



thisissting said:


> You sound young and probably didn't watch wcw at the time. There is a reason sting main evented virtuality every ppv they had. If he wasn't a huge draw this wouldnt have happened. Orton doesn't come close in the business for most of his career he has dialled it in and certainly hasn't been the guy carrying the company only really since brock left. Cena yes but you could argue he has taken a lot of his inspiration from sting. Sounds very much like your sucking dave meltzer dick to me. Who the fuck cares whar he has to say. He is wrong almost weekly.


Lol, Sting didn’t main event virtually every PPV they had. And it’s well-known reality that he just wasn’t a very big draw. He was a great babyface in a spot, but outside of Starrcade ‘97 can you point to a time he actually markedly anchored business? WCW was in real trouble before Hulk Hogan came over and the nWo took off.

I don’t know if you can say Randy Orton has dialled it in and then give Sting a pass when his gimmick was literally not to work for about a year. He also came back a bit chunky and was known for kind of losing his spark in 1999 when the promotion became such a mess. Not that I’d blame him for that, but you can’t sleight Orton for that and be all “Sting always gave a shit.”


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Orton is not in the same ballpark as sting


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DaveRA said:


> Orton is not in the same ballpark as sting


Why do you say that?

Both have had some really classic matches. Both have had long careers where they’ve usually been the top guy.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> Both have had some really classic matches. Both have had long careers where they’ve usually been the top guy.


Just my opinion. I watched sting from the blade runners get go and loved surfer sting all the way through to impact. I have to admit I did like Orton early on and marked out at his first title. I drew weary of Orton plus I like the heroes that save the day. Sting is in contention for 4th place on my Mount Rushmore. Orton is on the level below but still very high up.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DaveRA said:


> Just my opinion. I watched sting from the blade runners get go and loved surfer sting all the way through to impact. I have to admit I did like Orton early on and marked out at his first title. I drew weary of Orton plus I like the heroes that save the day. Sting is in contention for 4th place on my Mount Rushmore. Orton is on the level below but still very high up.


That’s fair enough if it’s just your opinion and you’re not making an objective case for it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

People hate Orton because he's a WWE style wrestler. 5-10 moves that he does, prefers to tell a story in the ring rather than do flips and shit, he is also the anti smark being a good looking alpha male who has millions of women wanting to bang him despite being in his forties.

Truth is, with an 18 year run in the WWE, 14 time World Champion, 2 time wrestler of the year from Pro Wrestling Illustrated he probably is more successful than Sting. I love Sting but he was really only in the number 1 company in the world for the 2 year period WCW was on top and the brief WWE run.

He very admirably went to TNA and was happy there but you can't take Orton's 18 years of TV time and being a main eventer for 16 of them away from him. Orton takes this one pretty easily.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hogan has called sting the goat on several occasions ... it’s all subjective in wrestling, there is no objectivity. If titles mattered piper would be rated worse than a whole lot of bums that won more titles. I regard prime impact better than WWE at the same time, yet the latter is obviously the number one promotion. There are plenty of division 2 ballers better than division 1 in the states. Orton has the better resume but sting the better wrestler IMO


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> Hogan has called sting the goat on several occasions ... it’s all subjective in wrestling, there is no objectivity. If titles mattered piper would be rated worse than a whole lot of bums that won more titles. I regard prime impact better than WWE at the same time, yet the latter is obviously the number one promotion. There are plenty of division 2 ballers better than division 1 in the states. Orton has the better resume but sting the better wrestler IMO


Who drew more money? 

Hint: It's Orton.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> People hate Orton because he's a WWE style wrestler. 5-10 moves that he does, prefers to tell a story in the ring rather than do flips and shit, he is also the anti smark being a good looking alpha male who has millions of women wanting to bang him despite being in his forties.
> 
> Truth is, with an 18 year run in the WWE, 14 time World Champion, 2 time wrestler of the year from Pro Wrestling Illustrated he probably is more successful than Sting. I love Sting but he was really only in the number 1 company in the world for the 2 year period WCW was on top and the brief WWE run.
> 
> He very admirably went to TNA and was happy there but you can't take Orton's 18 years of TV time and being a main eventer for 16 of them away from him. Orton takes this one pretty easily.


I could agree with you but then two people would be wrong


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Who drew more money?
> 
> Hint: It's Orton.


It’s easy to draw more money in a bigger playing field. Especially with the tremendously bigger “co stars” on the same card. Who is to say who the public is buying tickets for.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Both have had some really classic matches. Both have had long careers where they’ve usually been the top guy.


Might be off topic as Im not looking to argue with anyone 

I cant remember any Orton match in the way I can Sting V Flair, Sting V Vader, maybe thats age or maybe I cared more about Wrestling then

More interesting is that this thread has gone six pages with a very tiny rumor that Sting could show up in AEW on little else really than his merchandise been removed from the WWE site, hell so has that of the Red Rooster merchandise! This does not mean that Terry Taylor is gonna come clucking to the ring at Full Gear, although if it happens I will never piss on Tony Khan again


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> WWE spent the last 20 years burying WCW to sate Vince's ego but still couldn't crush Sting even with their blatent misuse of him. And now they use WCW PPV names and help sell network subs with WCW programming.
> 
> Sting is probably the most selfless big star in American pro wrestling history. No ego like the other headliners, no refusing to job (that I can recall) and always did what was asked of him. AEW would treat him like gold, I'm 100% sure of it. AEW has a spiritual link to WCW that I've felt from the start.
> 
> I'd love to see Sting in AEW, even if just a cameo like this:


Fuck me. Jack Whitehall - a comedian over here in England - is 100x the announcer than that ear-piercing Justin Roberts. Worst announcer I've ever had the displeasure of hearing. He needs fucking off as much as some of the outlaw talent.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

We think alike brother and in Football circles also 

I would love a exploding Barbed wire shark cage, loser leaves AEW forever Death Match against Justin Roberts, he is the drizzling shits, the worst announcer ever

I dread AEW signing Mexican talent because he'll just do more of that silly tongue rolling shit, honestly have to leave the room when he says JONGLE BUOY

Michael Naka-Naka-Naka-Fuck off


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DaveRA said:


> Hogan has called sting the goat on several occasions ... it’s all subjective in wrestling, there is no objectivity. If titles mattered piper would be rated worse than a whole lot of bums that won more titles. I regard prime impact better than WWE at the same time, yet the latter is obviously the number one promotion. There are plenty of division 2 ballers better than division 1 in the states. Orton has the better resume but sting the better wrestler IMO


Okay, you say there’s no objectivity in wrestling but then go on to list metrics which are objective. When you say that WWE is clearly #1, that is your objectivity talking over your subjectivity (preferring TNA).

I’m not saying you shouldn’t like Sting. Hell, I like Sting. But it’s okay to look at what he did for about a 9 year window and look at what Orton’s done over 16 and admit that Orton’s probably had a more immense career when it’s stacked up. There’s no shame in it.



Mercian said:


> Might be off topic as Im not looking to argue with anyone
> 
> I cant remember any Orton match in the way I can Sting V Flair, Sting V Vader, maybe thats age or maybe I cared more about Wrestling then
> 
> More interesting is that this thread has gone six pages with a very tiny rumor that Sting could show up in AEW on little else really than his merchandise been removed from the WWE site, hell so has that of the Red Rooster merchandise! This does not mean that Terry Taylor is gonna come clucking to the ring at Full Gear, although if it happens I will never piss on Tony Khan again


Those are some great matches indeed. You may not remember them, but Orton’s had his share too. Hell, just take his ones at Backlash — Mick Foley in 2004 and Edge this year. His entire series with Christian was off the charts too. Because is the era they may not stand out as much or be perceived as being as prestigious, but they’re there to make the case that Orton can really go in the ring.

I think Cody would be too threatened by the Red Rooster.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Justin Roberts is a great guy when not hitting on 17 year old girls, but he is an awful ring announcer. He’s just a try hard.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Might be off topic as Im not looking to argue with anyone
> 
> I cant remember any Orton match in the way I can Sting V Flair, Sting V Vader, maybe thats age or maybe I cared more about Wrestling then
> 
> More interesting is that this thread has gone six pages with a very tiny rumor that Sting could show up in AEW on little else really than his merchandise been removed from the WWE site, hell so has that of the Red Rooster merchandise! This does not mean that Terry Taylor is gonna come clucking to the ring at Full Gear, although if it happens I will never piss on Tony Khan again


91 starcade ... you beauty


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It is a blowjob. There’s nothing wrong with that, but try and own it, haha.
> 
> Sting is a legend, but you’ve got to be careful that nostalgia and recency bias don’t colour an objective assessment of the guy (if that is what you’re trying to do).
> 
> ...


Well first Meltzer is not God. And he's been known to that have a big hate on Sting for many years. There is no way that Orton is a bigger star than Sting. Cause Orton became a star when wrestling was not really what it used to be anymore without WCW. It went from having 10 million people watching on Mondays to 5. Also about the short bump Sting had in 1997, I'm thinking with all the various popular angles in both WCW and the WWF, it is hard to calculate since so many guys were involved. Sting's popularity streak started around 1996 and continued on through mid 1999 until WCW's ratings started slipping. In comparison for Austin it went from 1997 to around 2001. Even by 1999, we were seeing less and less of Austin. During all the summer, the company was focused on making HHH a star. And when the company became red hot it was in late 1999 early 2000 with all the HHH vs Foley multiple matches. I've checked the ratings during the MNW and there was always a bump in ratings when Sting was on. Whereas I don't know that this can be said with Orton. I think really guys like Orton, Cena and Batista more than anything operated at a time where the brand was stronger than individual guys. There was no other big wrestling feds and as such Vince could stick by Cena even if a lot of people hated him, he could push it down everybody's throats with no problem cause people could not help but watch the WWF/E no matter what. This could had never happened if WCW were still there. They would have been slaughtered. I would even advance that NONE of their guys they pushed after WCW died would have made it when wrestling was hot.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

People are in here trying to claim Randy Orton was a bigger draw than STING. I have now read it all.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

So thus far I have booked the Return of the Red Rooster and the formation of the Horse World Order (HWO)
That has enough stories and offshoots for the next six months at least, can we shut up about Sting now! 

Yeah actually I remember Orton v Foley as a really good match, please dont say how long ago it was I feel ancient mentioning pre-Crow Sting


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TKO Wrestling said:


> People are in here trying to claim Randy Orton was a bigger draw than STING. I have now read it all.


Ortons easily bigger draw. Sting drew one year (97) and big on one show (Starrcade 97) and never drew real money before or after that. Stings first few title runs in WCW were an absolute disaster at box office so bad in fact they scrapped houseshows altogether. Post 97 he went back to not drawing again and Goldberg blew past him and blew away Stings 97 numbers to easily become top babyface in WCW in 98.

Ortons been a consistent draw now for 15 years. He has put up big numbers on ppvs with Hogan, Cena, HHH, Jeff Hardy, Dave Batista that blow away every ppv with Sting in a key spot aside from Starrcade 97. He has easily headlined more shows drawing 10,000+ fans (it's not even close actually and Stings career lasted 10 years longer than Ortons been currently wrestling). Ortons sold more merch so yes no question bigger draw.

I mean if you want to argue there are wrestling historians that will quickly put you at ease..


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wolf Mark said:


> Well first Meltzer is not God. And he's been known to that have a big hate on Sting for many years. There is no way that Orton is a bigger star than Sting. Cause Orton became a star when wrestling was not really what it used to be anymore without WCW. It went from having 10 million people watching on Mondays to 5. Also about the short bump Sting had in 1997, I'm thinking with all the various popular angles in both WCW and the WWF, it is hard to calculate since so many guys were involved. Sting's popularity streak started around 1996 and continued on through mid 1999 until WCW's ratings started slipping. In comparison for Austin it went from 1997 to around 2001. Even by 1999, we were seeing less and less of Austin. During all the summer, the company was focused on making HHH a star. And when the company became red hot it was in late 1999 early 2000 with all the HHH vs Foley multiple matches. I've checked the ratings during the MNW and there was always a bump in ratings when Sting was on. Whereas I don't know that this can be said with Orton. I think really guys like Orton, Cena and Batista more than anything operated at a time where the brand was stronger than individual guys. There was no other big wrestling feds and as such Vince could stick by Cena even if a lot of people hated him, he could push it down everybody's throats with no problem cause people could not help but watch the WWF/E no matter what. This could had never happened if WCW were still there. They would have been slaughtered. I would even advance that NONE of their guys they pushed after WCW died would have made it when wrestling was hot.


I hear what you’re saying, but we both know the Sting/Austin comparison isn’t apt, haha. And Sting never had an audience of 10 million people. I know you said Monday nights, but let’s be real about _Sting’s_ audience.

validreasoning points out the science behind it. The one thing I will give Sting is that I think the per home for PPV has decreased over the years. Just my thinking on it. People used to have PPV parties. When wrestling became less cool, it stands to reason that the number of people watching behind each buy went down.

If you want to tell me that Sting’s Starrcade ‘97 buyrate is much more impressive than a 2006 buyrate with the same actual number, I’d probably give you that, although it’s easier to draw when wrestling is generally hotter too.

But so much of Sting has been romanticised. Nostalgia and WCW love. Which I’m not about to chastise, but when talking about the authentic history of the business, you’ve got to be honest.

No one is saying Sting is not a legend. But the bias against post-WCW WWE and for wrestling in the 90’s is affecting how people compare Sting and Randy Orton. If you had to bank on a guy, looking at the numbers, you’d bank on Orton. Every day. And if Orton could have been around in the Attitude era, he probably would have been the coolest motherfucker on Earth in WCW, or he’d be drawing more money in the WWF opposite Sting. And if Sting came up today, people would be whinging about how limited he is and how he can’t cut a promo and is only pushed because he’s jacked and Vince likes muscly men. People just don’t like admitting it.

And this has got nothing to do with Meltzer. I’ve been really low on the guy recently. And the dude thinks Tomohiro Ishii is more worthy of the Hall of Fame than Randy Orton.



TKO Wrestling said:


> People are in here trying to claim Randy Orton was a bigger draw than STING. I have now read it all.


When do you think Sting drew money?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> Well first Meltzer is not God. And he's been known to that have a big hate on Sting for many years.


I would say he hates on Vince and WWE far far more than he ever did on Sting.



> There is no way that Orton is a bigger star than Sting. Cause Orton became a star when wrestling was not really what it used to be anymore without WCW. It went from having 10 million people watching on Mondays to 5.


Serious flawed logic there. Using same criteria there is no way Cena is bigger star than Mick Foley or DDP because he became a star at same time as Orton!

Also 10 million never watched WCW so it's a moot point to make. Nitros most watched episode in 97-98 was around 5.5-6million viewers (unopposed by Raw), some episodes of Raw beat that in 2009.



> Also about the short bump Sting had in 1997, I'm thinking with all the various popular angles in both WCW and the WWF, it is hard to calculate since so many guys were involved. Sting's popularity streak started around 1996 and continued on through mid 1999 until WCW's ratings started slipping. In comparison for Austin it went from 1997 to around 2001.


Stings popularity dipped massively in 98. Goldberg as said previously became top baby replacing Sting.



> Even by 1999, we were seeing less and less of Austin. During all the summer, the company was focused on making HHH a star. And when the company became red hot it was in late 1999 early 2000 with all the HHH vs Foley multiple matches.


Austin was hurt. Company knew that hence he wasn't on TV so much. He still mainevented every ppv. Every ppv but one he is mainevent in some capacity until he has to call time at survivor series. Company was red hot before late 99..



> I've checked the ratings during the MNW and there was always a bump in ratings when Sting was on. Whereas I don't know that this can be said with Orton. I think really guys like Orton, Cena and Batista more than anything operated at a time where the brand was stronger than individual guys.


Do you have any actual evidence fans tuned in for Sting. I know for a fact Goldberg was adding a full ratings point for his segments in 98.

Second part is horseshit sorry. WWE saw massive fall off in popularity post Wrestlemania 17 which continued until late 2004. Wasn't until Cena and Batista were pushed as top guys did business start turning around in 2005.



> There was no other big wrestling feds and as such Vince could stick by Cena even if a lot of people hated him, he could push it down everybody's throats with no problem cause people could not help but watch the WWF/E no matter what. This could had never happened if WCW were still there. They would have been slaughtered. I would even advance that NONE of their guys they pushed after WCW died would have made it when wrestling was hot.


And you base this on what exactly?

WCW was an irrelevance to WWE by 2000 so who they pushed it wouldn't matter.

You really think WWE wouldn't have pushed Brock Lesnar a once in a lifetime guy or Orton a tall third generation talent with great body and Hollywood leading man looks despite fact they already did that few years earlier with Johnson.

Actually I would love to know who exactly you think WWE would have pushed in 2002-10 were WCW still around.

You forget UFC were far hotter by 2007-10 than WCW ever were and actually making fans choose between whether to buy a UFC event and WWE one same weekend. TNA in 2005-14 were doing pretty much same tv viewership and ppv buys as wcw 2000-01 too


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I love Sting but please no.
He is far too old. If anything make him some thing else but not wrestling.

If WWE would bring him back people would say the same like with OLDberg


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I heard the sentiment with Sting (again, no knock on the guy), but I’m all for Goldberg in WWE. The guy still draws money, haha. Plus, he looks better than almost all the roster and his style is actually believable. Like, when did the dude get beat down enough that you’d think injury slows him down. There’s no kayfabe wear and tear on the guy and he doesn’t realistically need to go out there long.

Smarks just bitch about him because he doesn’t have the workrate, works part-time and is a year or two older than Jericho.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

jpickens said:


> He'd make a great manager


LOL @ Sting being a manager

Hell, AEW has a commentator in a mask so why not have a manager with his face painted?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What I really don't get is that for months I've been told wrestling has moved on, no longer is old school the thing to be, The Bucks, Pentagon, Fenix, Cody, Kenny etc are in now and all the old wrestlers can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Then Sting becomes available and everyone wants him...I even saw someone in another thread hoping Bret "The Hitman" Hart came in for a shot.


You certainly didn’t hear that from me.

I have always said that nostalgia is and will always be a big part of pro wrestling. That’s why fans pop for legends like Jake Roberts, Arn Anderson and DDP when they appear. It’s why legends like Ric Flair and Bret Hart are still popular wherever they go.

To this day, I would rather meet Sting than any current champion like Cody, Mox, Orton, Reigns, Aldis, etc.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I like sting but what would be the point of bringing him in other than for a cheap pop?

He can't take any bumps and hes not known for his promos. People get on wwe for bringing in goldberg when they don't need goldberg but want sting to be a manager?


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bleached Blond, early 90's WCW Sting could be interesting.

Not sure if he owns the rights to the Sting name but he could use Stung if he doesn't as another poster suggested.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

just for a laugh Sting V Austin win loss is about 55:5


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sjm76 said:


> Bleached Blond, early 90's WCW Sting could be interesting.
> 
> Not sure if he owns the rights to the Sting name but he could use Stung if he doesn't as another poster suggested.


Stung lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sjm76 said:


> Bleached Blond, early 90's WCW Sting could be interesting.
> 
> Not sure if he owns the rights to the Sting name but he could use Stung if he doesn't as another poster suggested.


He does. He even owns the rights to the name for entertainment purposes, not the singer.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I hear what you’re saying, but we both know the Sting/Austin comparison isn’t apt, haha. And Sting never had an audience of 10 million people. I know you said Monday nights, but let’s be real about _Sting’s_ audience.
> 
> validreasoning points out the science behind it. The one thing I will give Sting is that I think the per home for PPV has decreased over the years. Just my thinking on it. People used to have PPV parties. When wrestling became less cool, it stands to reason that the number of people watching behind each buy went down.
> 
> ...


I actually like Orton more than any other WWE guys post Attitude Era. But to say he is more of a legend than Sting is far fetched. The box office is hard to judge but in my opinion it matters more the fact that guys like Sting were over when wrestling was bigger as far interest as far as people talking about what happened on TV the day after. What these guys did in the MNW was phenomenal. Real shakers. Booking also plays a big part on this given how WCW just mismanaged Sting starting at Starrcase 1997. He was the biggest wrestling star in 1997, there was nobody more over and they killed their golden goose. Compare somebody who in my opinion is less legendary than Sting in HHH, when Vince decided that Hunter was the new guy to push, they put a rocket on him in the summer of 1999 and they never let up. He won the title and Raw and Smackdown going forward was all Hunter and continued on in 2000 although Rock and Kurt Angle exploded too. At some point WCW had so many stars that they didn't know what to do with compared to the WWF who focused on a smaller roster but it worked to their advantage cause the product was more focused and it's easier for fans to identify with the guys when they are less of them. Hell it's a tried true model for wrestling from ages gone by, you pick one guy and you make it everything about him. And the most successful years for Vince have been when he had one guy. Most of time, Sting was lost in the multiple storylines and gazillion of stars in WCW.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Did you ever think you would see the day where a wrestling promotion would try and push Darby Allin as the new Sting? 2020, folks.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

DaveRA said:


> It’s easy to draw more money in a bigger playing field. Especially with the tremendously bigger “co stars” on the same card. Who is to say who the public is buying tickets for.


Cena carried wwe for years it wasn't Orton. The only time Orton has been the main man in the company has possibly been since lesnar quit this year until when roman turned heel. Cant remember another time he has carried wwe. Sting easily main evented more ppvs than anyone else in WCW history. I'm not even sure where Orton came into this conversation anyway as it's nothing to do with the topic?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Lurcher said:


> Did you ever think you would see the day where a wrestling promotion would try and push Darby Allin as the new Sting? 2020, folks.


Leave Emo Spike Dudley alone.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

TKO Wrestling said:


> People are in here trying to claim Randy Orton was a bigger draw than STING. I have now read it all.


I know incredible isn't it. Orton was bood and got boring chants or beach balls batted about for quite a portion of his career. He has never been able to pull off being a face. I can damn sure tell you sting never was met with this indifference by the audience.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

reyfan said:


> Leave Emo Spike Dudley alone.


If Spike Dudley debuted today he'd be AEW or TNT champ within 3 years. Let that sink in. That said he'd be a huge improvement on a lot of AEW's roster as it currently stands.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

sjm76 said:


> Bleached Blond, early 90's WCW Sting could be interesting.
> 
> Not sure if he owns the rights to the Sting name but he could use Stung if he doesn't as another poster suggested.


He used them in tna so I imagine he still does. Wwe wouldnt have removed all his merch of they still had a say in it.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

He most likely won't be wrestling. With his neck in the shape it's in, that would just serve to harm his legacy.

I would love to see him do colored commentary. Or maybe he in an authority position.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lurcher said:


> If Spike Dudley debuted today he'd be AEW or TNT champ within 3 years. Let that sink in. That said he'd be a huge improvement on a lot of AEW's roster as it currently stands.


He would be on the larger side of the roster amazingly.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> I know incredible isn't it. Orton was bood and got boring chants or beach balls batted about for quite a portion of his career. He has never been able to pull off being a face. I can damn sure tell you sting never was met with this indifference by the audience.


Orton is always insanely over a babyface. All he needs to do is look into the crowd and they become unglued. This is a ludicrous take.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Orton is always insanely over a babyface. All he needs to do is look into the crowd and they become unglued. This is a ludicrous take.


What a load of garbage. For parts of his career the crowd has greeted his matches with boos if not complete indifference. Yes he has been over at times but he really isn't a good baby face at all. A natural heel of ever there was one. Good finisher though well protected and popular with the crowd.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> What a load of garbage. For parts of his career the crowd has greeted his matches with boos if not complete indifference. Yes he has been over at times but he really isn't a good baby face at all. A natural heel of ever there was one. Good finisher though well protected and popular with the crowd.


I’m just going to defer to common sense on this. I’m not sure if the guy has ever been booed. Rock has been too. Tall poppy syndrome is a thing. But whenever I have seen Orton as a babyface, he has been immensely over. Not always booked great, but immensely over.

I actually PREFER him as a face. He’s so much more dynamic and engaging. And, as I said, it’s so fucking fun to see him look into the crowd just before he swings and turns to set up the RKO. A true master.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> Did you ever think you would see the day where a wrestling promotion would try and push Darby Allin as the new Sting? 2020, folks.


If you chopped Crow Sting in half you would get Darby Allin


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Reckon Darby Allin should change his name to Ping


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

thisissting said:


> I know incredible isn't it. Orton was bood and got boring chants or beach balls batted about for quite a portion of his career. He has never been able to pull off being a face. I can damn sure tell you sting never was met with this indifference by the audience.



That's because many of his matches are boring. But that's actually intentional by Orton. He is notorious for intentionally slowing down matches and sabotaging the pace whenever he doesn't get his way or when he wants to make another wrestler look bad.


----------

